# Chance of me getting a VISA?



## Jay1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi there,

I've been offered a job based in New York as a social media/digital marketing manager for a Norwegian company. The role doesn't require any educational qualifications, just experience in the field. I have no US relations and am 20 years old. What are my chances of getting a VISA, like I stated, the company's headquarters are in Norway so would that help in my VISA application that I could be seen as providing a link between North America and Europe for the brand? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The New York based office of the Norwegian company needs to apply for a work visa for you.

Based on your age and qualifications, I would say you have no chance of getting a work visa - sorry.


----------



## Jay1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

Crawford said:


> The New York based office of the Norwegian company needs to apply for a work visa for you.
> 
> Based on your age and qualifications, I would say you have no chance of getting a work visa - sorry.


Thanks for your response. That doesn't sound positive. On what grounds would I likely be declined the VISA? Also on second thoughts I do have relations in America, just not immediate ones. Would that change anything? Thanks again


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jay1994 said:


> Thanks for your response. That doesn't sound positive. On what grounds would I likely be declined the VISA? Also on second thoughts I do have relations in America, just not immediate ones. Would that change anything? Thanks again


H1B visas are provided for well qualified (read people with degrees) and highly experienced applicants (you are only 20 so not many years under your belt); also in in-demand fields (IT, finance, engineering)

Maybe get a job in an international company, work for a few years to gain experience and then try for a transfer.

Your distant relatives cannot help.


----------



## Jay1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, thanks again for your response.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring *the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum*


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's an I visa (journalist/media) as a possibility.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

USCIS has more information on the I visa. It's not an obvious fit from your initial description.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking further, there's a possibility you might fit into one of the J-1 visa categories. If approved, that type of visa lets you spend up to 12 months in the U.S.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Jay, you've mentioned the company's headquarters as being in Norway, but it's not clear that it has an office in the US. Can you clarify that? As mentioned above, a working visa such as an H1 would need to be sponsored by a business entity in the US.


----------



## Jay1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> USCIS has more information on the I visa[/url]. It's not an obvious fit from your initial description.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## Jay1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

Bellthorpe said:


> Jay, you've mentioned the company's headquarters as being in Norway, but it's not clear that it has an office in the US. Can you clarify that? As mentioned above, a working visa such as an H1 would need to be sponsored by a business entity in the US.


Apologies for my delayed response. The HQ of the company is indeed in Norway, but yes they have an office in New York which manages the North American side of the brand. This is where the proposed job would be.


----------

